#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Persönlichkeitsstörung? >

## Fox 1

Hallo, 
in letzter Zeit geht es mir immer mehr und mehr schlecht. Seit über einem Jahr arbeite ich schon in Trier bei einem Dienstleister im Repairbereich. Meine Tätigkeit hat schon bald garnichts mehr damit zu tun. Es sind immer die einen und selben Tätigkeiten wo ich mache. Montagetätigkeiten wo man dabei einschläft. Am Anfang hat mir die Arbeit Spaß gemacht. Doch so langsam bekomme ich meine zweifel. Ich stehe morgens um 4 Uhr auf fahre dann um 6 Uhr mit dem Zug von Punkt A nach Punkt B über Punkt C. Die Orte möchte ich nicht nennen. Da bin ich erst um 08:15 Uhr auf der Arbeit. Abends komme ich erst gegen 20:15 Uhr oder später nach Hause. Habe also eine Fahrzeit von 4,5 Stunden insgesamt am Tag. Die Tätigkeiten, wo ich mache sind mehr als depremierend obwohl diese wichtig sind. Es sind geringfügige Beschäftigung eher. Immer die selben geringe Bewegungsabläufe das man dabei einschläft.  
Trotz Ärztlicher Behandlung und Medikamententherapie mit Citalopram 20mg, habe ich das Gefühl, dass etwas nicht stimmt. Habe kaum noch Zeit für mich selber. Bin immer auf Achse. Wenn dann mal Zeit ist, sind das nur für 2 Stunden.  
Ich habe Gärtner gelernt. Diesen Beruf wollte ich nie lernen. Ich war schon immer einer , wo sich für Technik interessiert. Und das ist auch Heute so. Die Arbeit gefällt mir schon seit 9 Moanten nicht mehr. Nie werde ich auf dem laufenden gehalten, wenn es etwas neues gibt. Wenn es was neues gibt, erfahre ich es erst hintenrum. Einige Kollegen kommen mir schon vor, als würden diese sich beim Teamleiter einschmeicheln bzw. einschleimen, dass ich sogar selbst darauf ausrutsche. Ich habe schon oft Verbesserungsvorschläge gemacht und ins Zeug gelegt, dass ich ein gutes Bild von mir gegeben habe. Aber diese "Schleimer" werden besser bevorzugt wie mich. Ein Kollege meines Vertrauens sagte mir, "du wirst bestimmt irgendwann wieder mal reparieren." Da würde ich mich fragen, wann denn? Immer kommt etwas anderes dazwischen. Letzte Woche Montag hätte es nicht viel gefehlt, dann hätte ich einen Nervenzusammenbruch erlitten. 
Im moment geht es mir nicht so besonders. Habe schon morgens keine Lust mehr aufzustehen. Mein Haushalt lasse ich auch ruhen, weil ich keine Lust dazu habe. Mit dem umziehen bin ich stark am Überlegen, ob ich es überhaupt will. 
Ehrlich gesagt, wahr ich früher ein Aussenseiter. Hatte wenig Freunde usw. Die "Freunde" wo ich kennengelernt habe, wahren keine Freunde. Von denen bin ich zu oft ausgenutzt worden, dass ich mehrmals Rückfällig geworden bin. 
LG 
Fox 1

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Fox, 
bezüglich Deines Gefühls keine Zeit zu haben, so ist dies ja auch so. Du mußt um 4 Uhr aufstehen und kommst erst nach 20 Uhr wieder nach Haus.
Könntest Du Dir vorstellen die Fahrzeit positiv für Dich zu nutzen, in dem Du z.B. Dein Technikinteresse auslebst? (Buch oder laptop) 
Im Zusammenhang mit Freunden berichtest Du darüber, dass Du mehrfach rückfällig geworden bist. Rückfällig mit was? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## kiki

hallo fox   

> …..in letzter Zeit geht es mir immer mehr und mehr schlecht. …….Seit über einem Jahr arbeite ich. ........ Meine Tätigkeit hat schon bald garnichts mehr damit zu tun. ……Es sind immer die einen und selben Tätigkeiten wo ich mache. ……Montagetätigkeiten wo man dabei einschläft. Doch so langsam bekomme ich meine zweifel.  …….Die Tätigkeiten, wo ich mache sind mehr als depremierend obwohl diese wichtig sind.  ……..Es sind geringfügige Beschäftigung eher.  …..Immer die selben geringe Bewegungsabläufe das man dabei einschläft.

 9 monaten frust auf der arbeitsstelle ,……sich nicht wohl fühlen,………. macht sich irgendwann mit motivationsverlusst bemerkbar ,genauso wie sich das bei dir im mom. anhört. ……..gibt es keine möglichkeit den arbeitsplatz zu wechseln ?.   

> Trotz Ärztlicher Behandlung und Medikamententherapie mit Citalopram 20mg, habe ich das Gefühl, dass etwas nicht stimmt

  ..aus welchem grunde wurde dir denn eine ärztliche medikamententherapie mit Citalopram verschrieben ?.  lg kiki

----------


## beno

Bin auch der Meinung, Du solltest was in Deinem Leben ändern. Vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn Du möglichst bald, vielleicht dieses Wochenende Dir Zeit nur für Dich  nimmst. Geh an einen Ort, wo Du Dich wohl fühlst. Vielleicht ein langer Waldspaziergang oder änliches. Zeit nur für Dich ganz allein um Dir klar zu werden, was Du wirklich willst. Ich glaube die Idee ist gut, Dich nach Möglichkeiten einer anderen beruflichen Ausbildung umzusehen. Du spürst ganz deutlich, dass Du Zurzeit am vollkommen falschen Platz bist. Es braucht sicher Mut für einen neuen Schritt. Aber glaube mir, es kann sich lohnen. Auch ich muss mich immer wieder mal aufraffen in dieser komplizierten Welt. Befreie Dich aus dieser Enge und versuche Du selbst zu sein. Verrenne Dich bei der Arbeit nicht in Rangortnungskämpfe. Lass die Andern doch schleimen wenns Ihnen Spass macht. Versuche Dich selbst gern zu haben. Dann brauchst Du die Aufmerksamkeit und die Bestätigung durch Andere nicht mehr. Irgendwie weisst Du das glaub ich schon alles selbst. Brauchst wohl einfach noch einen kleinen Anstupser. Viel Glück!

----------


## Fox 1

Mit den Rückfälligkeiten schließe ich mich aus der Gesellschaft aus. Sogar aus den engsten Freundeskreis. Dann mache ich einen verschlossenen Eindruck und bin dann sehr pessimistisch. Eine andere Möglichkeit zu suchen wäre optimal. Eine andere berufliche Ausbildung darf ich aus der Sicht vom Bundesagentur für Arbeit nicht machen. Während der Fahrt mache ich meistens ein Nikerchen. Die Fahrtdauer beträgt meistens eine halbe Stunde, da ich morgens 2x Umsteigen muss. Nachmittags zum Glück nur 1 x.  
Das Medikament Citalopram ist ein Arzneimittel aus der Gruppe SSRI (selektive Serotonin-Wiederaufnahme-Hemmer. Es wird angewendet gegen depressiven Erkrankungen (Episoden einer Major Depression) und gegen Panikstörung mit oder ohne Platzangst. Die Dosis beträgt 20 mg/Tag.

----------


## kiki

> Das Medikament Citalopram ist ein Arzneimittel aus der Gruppe SSRI (selektive Serotonin-Wiederaufnahme-Hemmer. Es wird angewendet gegen depressiven Erkrankungen (Episoden einer Major Depression) und gegen Panikstörung mit oder ohne Platzangst. Die Dosis beträgt 20 mg/Tag.

 . 
..... ..kann dir nur empfehlen eine therapie anzufangen  um von deiner medikamententherapie  wieder wegzukommen . 
lg kiki .wünsche dir alles gute

----------


## Patientenschubser

Medikamente unterstützen eine Therapie.
Bis das Medikament abgesetzt werden kann, dauert es oft mehrere Jahre. 
Zu einem wirklichen Erfolg gehören eben drei Dinge:   der Wille des Patienten, 
das passende Medikament und 
die richtige Therapie.

----------


## Muschel

> Eine andere berufliche Ausbildung darf ich aus der Sicht vom Bundesagentur für Arbeit nicht machen.

 Wieso nicht?  
Wenn Dir Dein jetztiger Job keinen Spaß macht und Du Dich da mehr als unwohl fühlst, wäre doch eine Neuorientierung das beste. Ich weiß selber, wie es auf dem Arbeitsmarkt zugeht, aber ein generelles Verbot für eine andere Ausbildung/ eine andere Stelle auszusprechen kann ich mir von der Agentur für Arbeit gar nicht vorstellen.  
Hilft Dir das Citalopram denn im täglichen Leben? 
@Kiki, es ist immer so einfach gesagt, setz das ab und mach ne Therapie. So wie ich das hier herauslese, ist der User bereits in ärztlicher Behandlung und wird sicherlich nicht überdosiert. Wenn das Medikament hilft, ist es doch sehr gut. Die Warteliste für Therapieplätze ist lang.... Und vielleicht braucht der User keine Psychotherapie im herkömmlichen Sinn, das wird sein Arzt aber bestimmt wissen und anleiern, wenn er die Indikation dafür sieht.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## kiki

…….wo habe ich geschrieben das er die medikamente  absetzen soll ?.  es ist eine empfehlung eine therapie anzufangen um von den tabletten wegzukommen .  lg kiki

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das eine Therapie sinnvioll wäre, ist sicherlich jedem klar, auch Fox1. 
Aber mir scheint das du keine oder kaum eine Ahnung von diesen Therapien hast!
In den allermeinsten Fällen kann eine Therapie NUR medikamentös begleitet erfolgversprechend sein!
Ich kenne dies aus meinem familiären Umfeld mehr als mir lieb wäre! 
Diese begleitenden Medikamente müssen trotz der Therapie noch Jahre lang genommen werden, oft auch noch *nach* einer Therapie.
Dabei unterliegen die Patienten einer strengen Kontrolle, durch den HA und den behandelten Therapeuten, so jedenfalls kenne ich das! 
Im Übrigen sei es gut so wenn Fox1 das Medikament zumindest im Moment hilft.

----------


## kiki

.......habe ich irgendetwas dagegen geschrieben ?

----------


## Patientenschubser

> habe ich irgendetwas dagegen geschrieben ?

 Ja, ausser meine Augen trügen mich....   

> kann dir nur empfehlen eine therapie anzufangen  um von *deiner medikamententherapie  wieder wegzukommen*

----------


## kiki

..........natürlich ........wenn man eine therapie erfolgreich betreibt oder beendet kommt man automatisch, wenn auch langsam von den tabl. los ......oder?.( hier denke ich vielleicht etwas weiter. ) 
unterstellen sie mir nicht das ich davon keine ahnung habe ...........

----------


## Patientenschubser

*seuftz*

----------


## Sunflowers

In dieser Situation, wird man weiter Medikamente einnehmen müssen. Wurde schon gesagt, deshalb ist es nicht nachvollziehbar, dass du behauptest, das man automatisch von den Tabletten wegkommt!

----------


## lucy230279

> wenn man eine therapie erfolgreich betreibt oder beendet kommt man automatisch, wenn auch langsam von den tabl. los ......oder?.

 gilt das bei dir nur für den psychischen Bereich oder für alles?
Niemand unterstellt dir was, aber ich würde gern wissen, woher du das Wissen nimmst. Hast du auch ne psychologische Ausbildung genossen?

----------


## Muschel

> ..........natürlich ........wenn man eine therapie erfolgreich betreibt oder beendet kommt man automatisch, wenn auch langsam von den tabl. los ......oder?.( hier denke ich vielleicht etwas weiter. )

 1. Woher nimmst Du denn diese Weisheit, daß man automatisch von den Tabletten "loskommt"?  
2. Ist "loskommen" in diesem Fall mit Sicherheit das falsche Wort. Fox nimmt Citalopram lt. Dosierung seines Arztes ein und nicht wild irgendwelche Barbiturate. Außerdem, wenn ihm das Med. hilft, wieso sollte er denn unbedingt ohne auskommen? Dort, wo diese Medikamente richtig eingesetzt werden, wirken sie auch so wie sie sollen. Von Mißbrauch kann hier wohl keine Rede sein.  
3. Du denkst weiter? Aha. Ich glaube eher das Gegenteil, wenn ich das hier so lese.    

> unterstellen  mir nicht das ich davon keine ahnung habe ...........

 *seufz*

----------


## kiki

@lucy,  

> gilt das bei dir nur für den psychischen Bereich oder für alles?
> Niemand unterstellt dir was, aber ich würde gern wissen, woher du das Wissen nimmst. Hast du auch ne psychologische Ausbildung genossen?

  .............leider habe ich seit 45 jahren selber diese "krankheit"
lg kiki

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Na ja, so lange wie irgendjemand für oder gegen etwas Medizin einnehmen muß, ist er nicht gesund. 
Da das Endziel die Gesundung ist, beinhaltet dies kein Medikament. Ob das Endziel erreicht wird ist ungewiß. In so fern macht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt die Medikamenteneinnahme Sinn. 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

> @lucy,  
>  .............leider habe ich seit 45 jahren selber diese "krankheit"
> lg kiki

 Nimmst Du denn Medikamente ein?

----------


## kiki

@muschel,
……. ,geht es hier nicht um erfahrungsberichte ? nun vielleicht erübrigt sich dann diese frage……….  

> Woher nimmst Du denn diese Weisheit, daß man automatisch von den Tabletten "loskommt"? .

     

> 2. Ist "loskommen" in diesem Fall mit Sicherheit das falsche Wort.

 ……..das man  nicht einfach aufhören kann ,ist dir bekannt  , daher muss man  „ leider“    lernen davon *loszukommen*, sich davon zu lösen …..oder wie auch immer du es nennen möchtest    

> Fox nimmt Citalopram lt. Dosierung seines Arztes ein und nicht wild irgendwelche Barbiturate.

 ……..ist mir nicht unbekannt  .  

> Außerdem, wenn ihm das Med. hilft, wieso sollte er denn unbedingt ohne auskommen?

  …nochmals, habe ich nie geschrieben das er damit unbedingt aufhören soll .……   

> Dort, wo diese Medikamente richtig eingesetzt werden, wirken sie auch so wie sie sollen. Von Mißbrauch kann hier wohl keine Rede sein.

 ………das sollte jedem klar sein ,vor allem dem der sie nimmt .    

> 3. Du denkst weiter? Aha. Ich glaube eher das Gegenteil, wenn ich das hier so lese.

 ………….seufz

----------


## kiki

@muschel ............nein,schon lange nicht mehr ,es war ein ewiger kreislauf ....aufhören.... anfangen...aufhören.

----------


## beno

Ihr seid mir schon komische Vögel. Da streitet Ihr darüber, ob und wieviel Medikamente Fox1 nehmen soll. Kann dazu eigentlich nur eines sagen. Bin zwar alles andere als ein medizinischer Profi, aber ich erkenne mich in dem Charakter von Fox1 teilweise wieder. Für mich als zugegebener Laie ist Fox1 einfach ein lieber Mensch, der gerne etwas Zuspruch und neutrale Hilfe möchte. Er möchte das Gefühl, mit seinem Problem nicht alleine auf dieser Welt zu sein. Wenn ich das so lese, so bestärkt es mich in meiner Entscheidung, niemals mit diesen Medikamenten anzufangen. Auch wenn es mir ähnlich wie Fox1 geht. Bin meines eigenen Glückes Schmied. Werde mein Lebensweg selbst finden. Kann Fox1 nur empfehlen, sich auf sich selber zu verlassen. Seinen eigenen Weg zu finden. Geduldig und liebevoll mit sich zu sein. Denn die Entscheidungen in Seinem Leben kann nur Er fällen. Tabletten können Ihn zwar stützen, doch Seinen Weg muss Er selbst gehen. Er ist wie wir alle, etwas ganz Wertvolles und Einzigartiges......

----------


## Muschel

> Ihr seid mir schon komische Vögel.

 Nett...   

> Für mich als zugegebener Laie ist Fox1 einfach ein lieber Mensch, der gerne etwas Zuspruch und neutrale Hilfe möchte.

 Ääähm, vielleicht habe ich es überlesen, aber bestreitet es irgendjemand hier, daß Fox ein netter Mensch ist?    

> Wenn ich das so lese, so bestärkt es mich in meiner Entscheidung, niemals mit diesen Medikamenten anzufangen.

 Diese Medikamente sind kein Teufelszeug und das wollte ich vor allem der Userin Kiki mitteilen, denn so, wie sie die Medis hier hinstellt, nimmt die bald kein Mensch mehr. 
Das allerdings kann fatale Folgen haben, sollte es sich wirklich um eine Persönlichkeitsstörung handeln, welcher Art auch immer.    

> Tabletten können Ihn zwar stützen, doch Seinen Weg muss Er selbst gehen.

 Auch das bestreitet keiner! 
Aber um seinen Weg gehen zu können, braucht er vielleicht dieses Medikament, schon einmal so herum gedacht? 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## kiki

> Diese Medikamente sind kein Teufelszeug und das wollte ich vor allem der Userin Kiki mitteilen, denn so, wie sie die Medis hier hinstellt, nimmt die bald kein Mensch mehr.

 ..............madre mia andrea!!!!!!!wo habe ich das denn geschrieben  :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?: ??

----------


## beno

Oh, wie ist es schwierig einander zu verstehen, wenn man einander nicht verstehen will.Wollte doch nur das Ihr Euch einmal ein paar Sekunden darüber Gedanken macht, wie sich Fox1 wohl fühlen muss, wenn er sich das ganze Gestreite durchliest. Muss ihm wohl echt helfen. Merke schon, bin in diesem Forum eindeutig an der falschen Adresse. Hier geht eher um Rechthaberei als um den Menschen. Wünsche Euch alles Gute. Steige aus...

----------


## kiki

@Sunflowers,  

> In dieser Situation, wird man weiter Medikamente einnehmen müssen. Wurde schon gesagt, deshalb ist es nicht nachvollziehbar, dass du behauptest, das man automatisch von den Tabletten wegkommt!

  ……….habe dies gerade erst gelesen …………sagt mal .wie wird denn hier gelesen ,geht doch einfach mal nach dem was wirklich geschrieben wird .

----------


## Muschel

> ..............madre mia andrea!!!!!!!wo habe ich das denn geschrieben ??

 Hier beispielsweise:   

> ..das man  nicht einfach aufhören kann ,ist dir bekannt  , daher muss man   leider    lernen davon *loszukommen*, sich davon zu lösen ..oder wie auch immer du es nennen möchtest

 Und hier:   

> @muschel ............nein,schon lange nicht mehr ,es war ein ewiger kreislauf ....aufhören.... anfangen...aufhören.

----------


## kiki

sind erfahrungsberichte nun erwünscht oder nicht ........wo habe ich den namen des medikamentes genannt ?

----------


## Sunflowers

> @Sunflowers,  .habe dies gerade erst gelesen sagt mal .wie wird denn hier gelesen ,geht doch einfach mal nach dem was wirklich geschrieben wird .

 
Dann erkläre mir mal bitte wie man diesen Beitrag falsch lesen kann?   

> ..........natürlich ........wenn man eine therapie erfolgreich betreibt oder beendet *kommt man automatisch, wenn auch langsam von den tabl. los ......oder?.( hier denke ich vielleicht etwas weiter*. )

----------


## kiki

........wieso und warum sucht man hier eigendlich krampfhaft nach mögliche fehltritte. 
.nein ich bin definitiv nicht hier um herzklopfen zu bekommen.  
mfg kiki

----------


## Muschel

> wo habe ich den namen des medikamentes genannt ?

 Darum geht es doch gar nicht! 
Vergiß es einfach.

----------


## kiki

.......nein .es geht um die *eine* empfehlung die ich fox gegeben habe. alles  andere hat nichts mehr damit zu tun .

----------


## kiki

> Oh, wie ist es schwierig einander zu verstehen, wenn man einander nicht verstehen will.Wollte doch nur das Ihr Euch einmal ein paar Sekunden darüber Gedanken macht, wie sich Fox1 wohl fühlen muss, wenn er sich das ganze Gestreite durchliest. Muss ihm wohl echt helfen. Merke schon, bin in diesem Forum eindeutig an der falschen Adresse. Hier geht eher um Rechthaberei als um den Menschen. Wünsche Euch alles Gute. Steige aus

 .........werde mich diesen worten anschließen.
mfg kiki

----------


## lucy230279

fein, dann können wir diese Streitereien hier ja endlich beenden und zurück zum Thema gelangen

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Fox, 
Eingangs habe ich Deine Aussage bezüglich Freunden so gelesen, dass Du Dich von denen enttäuscht gefühlt hast, und Dich dann in Dein Schneckenhaus zurückgezogen hast.
Unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass eine Enttäuschung das Ende einer Täuschung ist, würdest Du eher sagen, dass die Täuschung in Dir begründet lag (Du hattest mehr erwartet) oder dass die Anderen Dich bewußt getäuscht haben, also mehr Blender waren? 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Fox 1

Hallo zusammen, 
also defenetiv zu den Medikamenten: Ich nehme jeden Tag (morgens) 20 mg Citalopram. Die Dosis wurde bis jetzt nicht gesteigert oder verringert. Ab und zu kommen ja noch Stimmungsschwankungen hinzu. Wer hat das denn nicht.  
Ich habe heute mit meinem Teamleiter darüber unterhalten. Er macht sich ja auch gedanken. Er wünschte es auch, dass ich wieder Handy´s reparieren würde, aber wegen der jetzigen Situation gibt es im moment keine andere Möglichkeit, weil andere (gemeint sind meine Kollegen) eher unflexibel sind. Die Werkstattbereich ist ja auch erst umgebaut worden. Nach dem Gespräch war ich schon etwas optimistischer. Ich denke eher, dass ich mich hocharbeiten muss oder werde. Schließlich habe ich ja auch einige Pluspunkte gesammelt durch Verbesserungsvorschläge. Vielleicht habe ich auch die Situation falsch eingeschätzt. Wir werden sehen wie es weitergeht. Trotzdem dank an euch allen. :shy_flower:

----------


## Muschel

Hi Fox,  
ich denke, Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg. Das zeigt doch auch das Gespräch mit Deinem Teamleiter von heute.  
Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute und daß Du bald wieder reparieren darfst!  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
LG, Andrea

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hi Fox,  
schließ mich Muschels Wünschen an. 
Viel Glück    Ulrike

----------

